# Hello! New to the website old timer in the business



## GRANDMASHONEY (Jan 11, 2014)

I have been producing honey for over 15 years now, I have been selling to so man and he sells the honey to the exporter. I think its time for me to do the full job and sell directly to the exporter. Where can I sell the honey?
im producing over over 1000 600 lb drums and If the buyer needs more I can get that honey. The quantity wont ever be a problem and I assure you the quality.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

I'm confused. You seem to be in Houston TX, and you are selling 600,000 lbs of honey annually that is _exported _from the US? Why don't you just sell it to someone that packs and sells in the US market? Or perhaps I misunderstood your situation ....


----------



## GRANDMASHONEY (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes sorry , I'm located in Houston Texas but my honey production is in Yucatan Mexico . And I want to sell to exporters , or get a buy out from a brand name.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

Please tell us how you manage your time. Do you personally run the hives in the Yucatan? What is the name that your honey business goes by? Thanks.


----------



## GRANDMASHONEY (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm here in Houston Texas. My land is yucatan and my grandfather runs the hives personally. And we also buy honey . I am trying to look at the bigger picture and expand and sell directly to an exporter . I'm selling to this man and he ships the honey to the port of Houston then off to Germany. I want to ship directly to Germany for example .


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Anybody else see the red flags


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

I just bought some honey west of Tulum. Strong flavor very tasty. I would think you should be able to cut out the middle man with very few problems. Just ask the middle man who the buyer is in Germany.


----------



## Haraga (Sep 12, 2011)

stan.vick said:


> Anybody else see the red flags


Red flags? Noooooooo


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

The last time I mentioned something about the "red flags'' I got the boot. Now you guys are talking about the green, white and red flags so here I sit just waiting for the boot to click on this thread. BOOM! The eagle has landed............


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

stan.vick said:


> Anybody else see the red flags


Stan, please explain what that red flag looks like to you.
Grandma (you're much too young to be a grandma ), welcome! I doubt your middle man will tell you who he sells to. That would be giving away the store. Have you checked into these?

http://www.sapimiel.com/
http://www.airborne.co.nz/index.shtml


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha I can tell you airborne will not be buying it.

But Grandmashoney the guys you need to talk to may not be so much in the welcome forum, try the commercial forum, here -

http://www.beesource.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?273-Commercial-Beekeeping-Pollination

Call your post something like "honey buyer wanted" so guys interested in that will see it, also ask guys who will buy the honey.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I asked a question and got my answer which was no. I won't risk hurting anyone's feeling by trying to justify my question. I apologize if I have offended anyone.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

